# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA May 14th - Mother's Day Ride



## Eric (May 10, 2017)

*




Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA May 14th - Mother's Day Ride
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday May 14, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2017)

Eric said:


> March 12th



May 14th, like the title says. Happy Mothers' Day


----------



## the2finger (May 10, 2017)

I was already told what body part I would loose if I came down for the ride. See u next month


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

the2finger said:


> I was already told what body part I would loose if I came down for the ride. See u next month



Your _Mom_ told you that??


----------



## the2finger (May 10, 2017)

Yeah the one I put a ring on 36 years ago


----------



## 58tornado (May 10, 2017)

Be riding my monark firestone..


----------



## 58tornado (May 10, 2017)

My kid will be riding his 24" tornado..


----------



## 58tornado (May 13, 2017)

58tornado said:


> My kid will be riding his 24" tornado..
> 
> View attachment 464871



Decisions!! Decisions!! My kid is undicited on what bike to ride..what u all think? There all 24"


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2017)

58tornado said:


> Decisions!! Decisions!! My kid is undicited on what bike to ride..what u all think? There all 24"
> 
> View attachment 466272



I think Its great that he's coming to ride; and he has choices. 
I bet he has a favorite....


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2017)

58tornado said:


> Decisions!! Decisions!!




When in doubt: _go ape!
_


----------



## 58tornado (May 13, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I think Its great that he's coming to ride; and he has choices.
> I bet he has a favorite....



I like that he's going.. and yes he has options.. he likes the Canti ballon.but I might have him ride the red tornado.. since it's going to a neighbors kid..


----------



## 58tornado (May 13, 2017)

Ready for tomorrow..


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> When in doubt: _go ape!
> _


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)

Good turnout and a nice day for a ride in orange


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Good turnout and a nice day for a ride in orange
> 
> View attachment 466728 View attachment 466729 View attachment 466730 View attachment 466731 View attachment 466732 View attachment 466733 View attachment 466734 View attachment 466735 View attachment 466736 View attachment 466737 View attachment 466738 View attachment 466739 View attachment 466740 View attachment 466741




Thanks Scott @rustjunkie for taking and posting those pics
I only took a few


----------



## 58tornado (May 14, 2017)

Pics of today's ride..


----------



## 58tornado (May 14, 2017)

..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 15, 2017)

Looks like an awesome day!  Great pics !


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 22, 2017)

Aww, I miss this ride!


----------

